# Personal Identification Logo



## 412 Burgh (Apr 16, 2012)

My class is to design a personal logo (preferably with initials) mine are ZMD... So I'm stuck between the three, I been asking a few people which they like and the professor likes them but wants me to decide which one. 




Screen Shot 2012-04-16 at 12.01.09 PM by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr

So I know this is a good creative community with good taste, let me know any thoughts on these.


----------



## Kazooie (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm liking the last one, has the best balance between simplicity and eye-catch.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been in the business for years doing logos. These are not to bad but where is the "M". When doing logos think about what size is the smallest you would need it to be and still be legible. I think you will find that these will all loose there quality as they are resized down. With that said I think the last one is cool but I am not crazy about the stacked names. I would probably place the name to the right of the dD. I would close the font spacing tighter between your name and keep the font spacing spread out on the Design font so it is more like a rectangle. I would also play with the fonts being all caps or bold on top.

My two cents....

something like this??


----------

